# Ordering Samples from Soapalooza need recommendations



## Lbrown123 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have never ordered from this company before but I want to give them a try. Does anyone have any favorites they would like to recommend? Feedback is appreciated! Their samples are one dollar! I can try maybe 20 for that price!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 7, 2014)

Vanilla Sandalwood, Attar of Rose, Big Sur (a great mixer and very strong), Carpe Diem, Almond Marizpan, Truly Patchoulie, Grapefruit Jasmine are just a few I like. A friend of mine loves this one but I have yet to try it Maharani Padparadscha II. She uses it in solid perfumes. Please keep us updated with what you try and how you like them


----------



## jblaney (Feb 7, 2014)

I really love Bossa Nova.   It's one of my favorite fragrances and I have a lot.   I own about 10 of their fragrances, but that's the only one I've used so far.


----------



## newbie (Feb 7, 2014)

Who owns this company? I have never ordered from them but they have Sangre de Drago and Trippy Hippy which I haven't been able to find for some time now. Did they take over another company?


----------



## jblaney (Feb 7, 2014)

Used to be Southern Soapers.  It's owned by Kelly Bloom.


----------



## newbie (Feb 7, 2014)

Aha! I thought Kelly said she had a limited supply of Sangre de drago but she must have sourced it. Trippy Hippy is probably the best patchouli FO I've come across, although I don't see it currently in the store, maybe because of pricing. I'm very glad to know about it!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 8, 2014)

newbie said:


> Aha! I thought Kelly said she had a limited supply of Sangre de drago but she must have sourced it. Trippy Hippy is probably the best patchouli FO I've come across, although I don't see it currently in the store, maybe because of pricing. I'm very glad to know about it!!!


 
The last time I asked Kelly she mentioned she was not bringing Trippy Hippie back in. Her Truly Patchouli is very similiar to the real deal. When I am running low on patch I mixed in a bit of TP to stretch my patch in soap. I am bummed that she is not bringing back Grapefruit Dreamsicle. I have a lot of customers that love it


----------



## Soap Techniques (Feb 8, 2014)

Tassi Lavender
Bossa Nova


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations! I will probably order next week so if any must haves come to mind let me know.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is what I ordered based on the recommendations and also the fact that I am easily influenced by the descriptions! Lol!:
Almond silk
Red santal
Catalina sea petals
Sea foam
White rosé bergamot 
Gentle mans bay rum
Caramel & cream
Wicked ganja
Sangre de drago
Black mission fig
Cherry Garcia
Dragonfly moon
Attar of roses
Almond marzipan
Bossa nova
Big sur
Carpe dime
Veld fire
Indian paintbrush
Sea glass
Sandalwood vanilla
Sweet grass
Tuscany


----------



## judymoody (Feb 11, 2014)

Cuban Coffee

Vanilla de Bourbon

Island Pear (I think that's what it's called, very authentic smelling)

Sangre de Dragó - check the Soap Scent Review Board.  It may have been reformulated.  The old formulation I like.  People who bought it more recently says it smells very different.

Maybe it's just me, but Bossa Nova seems very weak to me in CP soap and I'm not one for strong scents.

I love those little samples.  There's enough to scent a 3 ounce soap if you have single cavity molds.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 15, 2014)

I did 6 single bars and I don't smell much. I have been sniffing soap fragrances for two days so my sniffer may be compromised right now. I Love the cherry Garcia, attar of roses, almond silk, and almond Marzipan right out of the bottle. I also like Big Sur, white rose Bergamot,Tuscany,and Roanoke Rapids. Don't know about scent retention, I am just going by the cheap thrill sniff!


----------



## jblaney (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with judymoody about Bossa Nove being weak in CP.  I soaped it about 2.5 weeks ago and now it's very weak at 1 pz PPO.   It's great in M&P though.   I have been using a M&P test bar at my kitchen sink and the scent is nice and it lingers on the skin.


----------

